# 902nd



## 902nd

to many topic, So I'm starting my own chat. To BS with me use this.And post helpful stuff for others , ty.


----------



## sciotoguy

just a small pile of BS,,, right here on your thread,, Plop

I be bringing my shroommobile down shawneeway,, Sunday or monday,,, wish they had more rain tho.

its not much of a 4 wheeler tho. I know what you mean tho about needing one to get to the spots,,, I had a few on Mead,,, and thats what i took to get to em.

Thread reading sucks,,,, here ther and anouther,,,, all about the same basic topic at hand.

My Internet sporadic the last few days,, new line run tomorrow.


----------



## sciotoguy

Tho, it sounded good in my head when I typed the last post,, I had to many tho,s in it. 
It reads much better with out them, ty


----------



## morelseeker

With all the oak trees in Shawnee forest it ought to be a good location for black morels. Is it? let me know ty.


----------



## ant

You want the poplars. And theys plenty of land there.


----------



## 902nd

@Morelseeker - i like black cherryies-east morning sun


----------



## 902nd

Sciotoguy you're wellcome-need to say peace and mind/but your wellcome here


----------



## cm shrooms

@ 902nd Pray you are getting some of the Rains and things your way is looking good! Will try ring you this weekend! I agree to many topics. Wish we all could agree on 1 and Post to it, so all will be in Order. Oh Well....just a thought. Talk to you Sat.
@ All Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe! 

@xeniabadboy610 Will do. Have another Friend in Xenia area as well. Woods deff. need the rain. Got some Rain yesterday. Today has been rainning pretty study. Let Me know what you see in Greene Co. and Thanks!
@Ant &amp; Scott C. glad you got to get out. Least you seen may apples. I needed to travel a bit more into the woods, to one location that I see when the May Apples are up, but didn't make it that far. It was way to Dry, so didn't waist my energy getting to that location. Glad to here is looking good over in your area. Hopefully the Rains will bring the Morels out! And we have an All Day Ground Soaking Rain! Going to try a walk tomorrow, just to see how things look here. Will probably give you a ring tomorrow. Also, Talked to Julie! Her Spirit is Awesome! Keeping Her in My Prayers!
@ All-Pray you are getting some good rains as well, and things are looking better for you! Good Luck on your hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## cm shrooms

Sorry for the other post! it posted what I said on one of the Other Topics! Thats why we Need Just 1!!!!!!! 

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## 902nd

CM Shrooms thanks for your prayers and no rain yet-but it will come.


----------



## sciotoguy

She prayed good,, your in for a soaker tonight.


----------



## morelseeker

Thanks for the info,I know about cherry trees and poplars and I also do quite well for blacks around oak trees down in the flat areas on ridge tops in Kentucky. How do you all do in Ohio around oaks? You all seem like real nice fellows. Thanks


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy lol i hope

@Morelseeker never did that well around oaks for morels.


----------



## ant

just a post to keep it at the top.


----------



## cm shrooms

@902nd...Well....did ya get some good rains?! sciotoguy said: " She prayed good, and that you were in for a soaker!" Sure hope ya got some! and You are welcome for the Prayers! -Always! Was gonna try go out today, may just take a quick scout check things out later today. I will have my Grandson later this evening, so have to be back in time to be here when He comes over. Will have Him until Sat. Morning or @ Noon. Anyway, will try ring you later today, if not tomorrow morning.
@ant thanks for the post to keep it at top. Will try give you a ring today or tomorrow as well.
@All Pray things are looking better in your woods. Things from what I can see around here has green'd up alot! So, Praying that the Rains will help out, as Greene Co. was so dry! Can't wait to get out there in it, and find them Morels! Not to Rush it, as I would like them to have size to them and not just coming up and being tiny. Take Care! Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## 902nd

yep, got a good rain. Now if the winds will be easy. not like last week. The ground will stay moist longer . 

keep it wet-PEACE OUT


----------



## ant

Took a walk at my early spot awhile today.Nothing to fry up.But had to look after the rain.Mayapples about 6 inches so it should be on soon.All the indicators are there just have to be patient.


----------



## sciotoguy

@ant, I know you like to kitty fish,, do you know any thing about brush creek, and specifically about where it hits the ohio? Thinking of parking the shroommobile there and do abit of hunting and a fishing.


----------



## ant

Sciota 902nd would be the one to fill you in on the fishing there.I haven fished thataways in years.


----------



## ant

Oh butt if youre down at aberdeen the lively Lady used to be a nice place.


----------



## sciotoguy

@ant Thanks.

Check one two,,,,,, check one two,,, Check, check, any 902s


----------



## sciotoguy

@ant hmmmm


----------



## 902nd

yeah sciotoguy


----------



## sciotoguy

Thanks 902 , you know anything about the campground at brush creek and the ohio river?


----------



## sciotoguy

this http://www.freewebs.com/brushcreekcampground/


----------



## 902nd

scioto brush creek or the ohio brush creek?


----------



## sciotoguy

the good one


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy i never fished there before - ohio brush runs about a mile from house - from serphant mound and south perch and saugors and cats should be biting and small mouth - scioto brush its muskie lol (the good one)


----------



## sciotoguy

Ok thanks 902nd, 

Kinda tired of catching Muskies up here in Alum,,, Need to go catch some good eating fish.

Been 10 years or so since I changed the oil in my fryer, this is the year man. Fish and shrooms in new oil. Oya


----------



## 902nd

lol - thumbs up on the oil change - if you needed a camp spot to fish and hunt, i've got room here. i was afk on a gha which is doa. lol @ant knows what it is.


----------



## sciotoguy

You lost me on gha,,,


----------



## 902nd

my dad would say that to me when a groundhog was in the yard,for me to shoot it
gha=ground hog alert


----------



## sciotoguy

But I think I have a bottle of that GHA in my medicine bags.


----------



## sciotoguy

Did it whistle?


----------



## 902nd

feed them crackers-for they won't tell on me


----------



## sciotoguy

Naw,, you feeding em crakers to fatten em up,, I kno,,, cracker feed whistle pigs are like roast beef


----------



## 902nd

crackers is to keep him from whistling-it's an old male-two big holes,wouldn't make a good banjo top


----------



## sciotoguy

Oh My? Thats got me stumped,,, but you must be musical and all,,,,,,, right????


----------



## sciotoguy

Two big holes ,does not a banjo make.???


----------



## 902nd

only time i get musical is with a big bowl of brown beans and cornbread-can't sing or play a lic-but i can shoot


----------



## sciotoguy

You take the high notes,,, i take the low,,,, right?


----------



## 902nd

like blazzin saddles sitting around the camp fire or just a good ole fart contest


----------



## sciotoguy

You win just cause,,, I know you've been practicing


----------



## 902nd

ok ha ha http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=Babylon&amp;hsimp=yhs-002&amp;type=br101dm25&amp;p=gene%20tracy%20fart%20contest


----------



## sciotoguy

LOL But I cant figure out witch one you placed. ?


----------



## sciotoguy

Looks to be strong competition


----------



## 902nd

whats that? you can't see or play it?


----------



## shroomerman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=VPIP9KXdmO0


----------



## shroomerman

Blazing saddles fart scene ^^^^ lmbo


----------



## sciotoguy

o my


----------



## 902nd

lol shroomerman listen to fart contest gene tracy


----------



## sciotoguy

What would Jimmy Stewart say about Th Th that,


----------



## 902nd

everytime you hear a fart an angel got it wings - lmao oh crap my sides hurting


----------



## sciotoguy

remember what you say,,, cause Jimmy and the angel,,, Delete,,, delete,,,,, delete... Oya


----------



## 902nd

sciotoguy i guess i'm off here for awhile to watch some tv - later it's nice BSing with you. nite


----------



## sciotoguy

over n out same here


----------



## ant

well I just sharted does that count!


----------



## ant

OOOOPS


----------



## ant

Ah got nothing here.


----------



## huntinguy

anyone know if perry/wayne state forest is a good place to hunt? never been. live about 2hrs away


----------



## 902nd

@huntinguy it's just time with warm ground temps. get right -70 with 50 nite-then let private areas grow before troping the area down


----------



## huntinguy

thanks. Dont have any private. Ive just heard southern ohio is better picking. In 3yrs i've found hundreds of half frees and greys but never one yellow. Not sure if im huntin in the right kind of woods.


----------



## 902nd

did you ever check back the grounds if you can let be to spore-but some areas you can't -pick now wish later - if you have private plots let them grow


----------



## gordon24

the species of tree helps to look around but u never know what or who has done in a woods years and years ago like cutting trees etc. the morels will actuall move under ground to where ever there is food for them. this is why one year u show up to your honey hole and they r gone they ate all the food there and have moved to a new location. you should look every where u walk because u never know what has been pushed under the soil. but yes oaks are good cause its a hardwood and that is what they like to feed on. any other questions just ask.


----------



## 902nd

@Gordon24 i picked and @ant and our friend under cutting we got good shrooms


----------



## ant

WOOOOOOT loaded again!


----------



## 902nd

C M Shrooms-pray for no winds-: ) @ant said he won't be down next weekendlets talk k-nice rain


----------



## 902nd

@ant - here's the vid.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vzEpm1hopo&amp;feature=player_detailpage


90deuce out


----------



## cm shrooms

@ 902nd Praying for No WINDS and Much Needed Rains, Ground Soakers. I kinda got my days mixed and well, Thought yesterday was Sunday. I did my treatment yesterday! Yep, It has me Good! Tried to ring ya Friday and Ant as well, No answer. Got to figure out when to mow this grass before I have to have something Bigger come in and get it Mowed! Just not feeling up to much today though. Hopefully maybe later, can get out and get that done, and maybe take a Walk, see how I feel. How is it looking your way 902nd?!
@ All-THE TICKS are OUT! Found one in my Head, that had been there @5-6 days. Got it out yesterday!!!!!
@All Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## 902nd

remember - shrooming(walking) and sauerkraut don't mix! Not saying why lol just beleave me. Disqualified


----------



## cm shrooms

@ 902nd No Winds, Moisture and Keep It Wet! Did I get it Right this time?! Lol.
@ Ant sorta got my days messed up. Now on the right track, I hope?! I tried ring ya Friday.The next day, I thought was Sunday, and I totally Missed Sat. Hope all is going well with you and your Hunts and Fishing! Catch up with ya soon!
@ All Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## 902nd

@CM Shrooms-lol yep


----------



## 902nd

found a good dozen grey's but they're lil buttons so i got out of there. Had a dog and two cats following me a round so i just left the area.


----------



## funguy

A friend of mine found one yellow yesterday April 15th in shelby county. It looked like it had just popped. I will be going out today after work.


----------



## sciotoguy

O ya its on like ,,,,,


----------



## ant

well I can finaly get back on.dont know what Little steve did but it works now.


----------



## ant

wellI hit the woods today.And didnt find squat.But come to find out a Friend was there earlier today and got about 60 blacks and a couple greys.Its on in Greene county.


----------



## 902nd

@ant - WOW not good


----------



## 902nd

c'mon winds stop dring the ground out after good rains.
@CM Shrooms - any luck?


----------



## ant

Still no luck here.Starting tomarow Im going everyday if possible.


----------



## bryan

Spotted under a dozen greys here in Champaign county today. Left them to mature some, they were small.


----------



## 902nd

@bryan i'm doing the same ,but if this winds keep dring the ground in one spot i'll have to pick the biggest and let mother nature have button ones.


----------



## bryan

902nd i agree its very windy here but the woods are nice and wet still, hope they are still there for me later cuz its public land.lol


----------



## 902nd

picked 26 grey's 100 yards from from house - 6 or 7 small ones was taken by accident - make shore dog is tied up next time


----------



## dogpecker

What county? I'm up here in Allen, and nothing here yet.


----------



## 902nd

@ Dogpecker - se Highland county


----------



## cm shrooms

@902nd Found a few blacks, to many greys to count, tiny, and they were just getting started growing. They were about a penny in height, few others thumb size, others were so small could barely see them. Backed out of that location before going any futher as didn't want to step on any. My eyes were giving me troubles yesterday, so didn't get make it out. Felt little better today, so went out early this morning.I had in my mind that they would be Bigger, so I probably over look quite a few! Have a few more locations to check, but I walked a long ways today, and my legs gave out. See how things look in a week- No Winds, Moisture and Keep It Wet!
@ant you finding any?
@scott c how are you doing?
@Julie are you finding any?
@All -they are out there, once you see one,your eyes will then know what to look for, and not pick the first one ya find, usually others around most of time. Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## 902nd

hi cindy lol Keep It Wet and Pull Out - of area


----------



## cm shrooms

@902nd hi back atcha. I did exactly that- got out of the area :wink:


----------



## sciotoguy

Say what?


----------



## sciotoguy

sounds a bit rambunctious,,, pulling out and all,


----------



## cm shrooms

@ sciotoguy...lol - It is what your mind makes of it. Mine was on all them tiny baby greys and not wanting to step on any them. So got out of that location diff. than going into it. Good Luck Hunting! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy - did you find any shrooms yet?
@ CM Shrooms - hope the lil baby shrooms grow up with this crappy weather

peace out.
902nd


----------



## sciotoguy

a few ity bity.. Havnt gone south yet,,,, work got in the way.


----------



## 902nd

well with this weather you'll have time, i hope lol


----------



## ant

Skunked again so far today.


----------



## 902nd

@ant - checked my easy spot and got 3 more and the dog went with me and you know what she did and it all down her side - this is getting old. i didn't see her roll in it - she showed up when i got back to house.


----------



## bryan

Picked like 9 here is all, didnt grow a whole lot from a couple days ago, left a few more to see what happens!


----------



## ant

Crap.


----------



## sciotoguy

Check ,,,, check nine o twos,,, check, ,,,,,,,,,,,check .check


----------



## sciotoguy

ok nuthin important ,,,,, have to go eat my egg samwich with tiny shrooms.


----------



## cm shrooms

@902nd Went to check on they baby greys yesterday. Need Rain. How is it down your way?!!

My Finds April 22,2013. The Location I Had to get out of so didn't step on any! Didn't have a receipt for date. So, Used Cell Phone with Calendar showing 22nd. Need More Rain. Grounds Soakers. Left a lot. Will go back to that location and check them again later. Have More Locations to go to. I think it is just getting started here.


[/url]


[url=http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Cindy_CMS/media/DSC01740.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Cindy_CMS/media/DSC01744.jpg.html][img][/url]

@ All Pray you are doing well with your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## ant

Crap I just got skunked again.My eyes gota be going bad.I cant figure this out I know theyre up.


----------



## inthewoods

found 8 more on lunch break actually in dayton of all places, going out tonight, all small left them there will go back and get them friday maybe

good luck all they are just starting!!!


----------



## 902nd

@inthewoods - nice on in city limits

@ant -lol - what causes blindness - oh you should say on plastic bag or netted bag - i just use the ole'lady.

@CM Shrooms - nice pic.


----------



## cm shrooms

@ BrYan- Pray the rains helped your shrooms grow! and you find more!
@ sciotoguy- did you find any south yet?!
@ ant- you have to stop rubbing your eyes...lol! Pray you find some soon!
@ 902nd- got some good Rains and Pray get more today. Thanks for comment on Pictures! Praying it will make them Grow and More Will Show Up!!
@All- Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## 902nd

lol - Keep It Wet - keep the rains coming


----------



## ant

Finally found the Snitch this year.Me and a freind found about 50 spikes.LOL finally I know Im not blind.


----------



## ant

Found about 15 small greys this morning.2 inch range.


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Champaign county, walked for about an hour or so, these blacks just popped in my one good spot.


----------



## 902nd

so far today i found 8 yellows that i left last week when they where grays


----------



## sciotoguy

boo


----------



## ant

Planing on coming down tomorrow Jon hope its OK.


----------



## 902nd

anthony - tony called it's ok - fixing chichen tomarrow nite


----------



## cm shrooms

@ ant glad you are not rubbing your eyes anymore and you found spikes and greys! lol
@ 902nd did Tony make it down for the chicken fest?!...lol. Did ya'll find any Morels?! I forgot when I posted before...no winds,moisture and keep it wet!! Did I get it right?!! lol How is it looking down your way? You still finding Morels?!
@ BrYaN Nice finds! How is it looking in your area?!

I am finding Yellows now. Pray that doesn't mean season is over or getting close! What do Ya'll think?!
@ All Good Luck on Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## ant

Cindy we didnt do real great this weekend at 902nd but alot of fun was had.ATF.Enough said.Everything we found was realy fresh and on ridge tops facing south.So I think its just kicking off.We should have a long season.Only thing not looking great is the ground cover here in Greene Co. Is out growing the shrooms.
902 great time,Hope to be back Thursday.


----------



## bryan

@ Cindy things are really turning on here in Champaign county, looks like this up-coming week will produce lots of nice finds! I only have one place to hunt and its public land but still do pretty good


----------



## ant

Wohooff picken again.


----------



## bryan

]


----------



## 902nd

@ CM Shrooms - yeppers on the Wetness and your prayers - now it a few day of warm weather. Chichen Stachatory is an old resipe of mine, with fried taters and onions and cold bake beans that was cooked the day before . ATF = alochol - tobacco and fire arms here and store.

@ant it was fun - bring bipod thursday- ok

@BrYaN nice 

@sciotoguy - stay to the rigtops in the hills - 630 ft from bottopms

ty  
902nd


----------



## 902nd

@CM Shrooms = Cindy - ant = Anthony - 902nd = Jon - tony is a buddy that came with his son for he can learn THE MULE - MULAHAHA - both of them.


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Little over half of my finds today in Champaign county


----------



## 902nd

hope this works

   check your fence rows


----------



## 902nd




----------



## 902nd

bullshit 1 more time


----------



## 902nd

[Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/waVyKTz) [Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/oaps13T) [Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/nc6knrP)


----------



## ant

SWEET!Hope we have good luck friday.I think itll be prime time.See you tomorrow evening.


----------



## bryan

Wow great shrooms 902nd!!!!


----------



## 902nd

@bryan - check fence rows around fields


----------



## bryan

You mean fence rows that are near the woods? I will check some today and tomorrow!


----------



## 902nd

no fence rows between fields , trees are in fence rows but i found some 30 feet out into fields. founds these while mowing a path around my back field.


----------



## bryan

Gotcha, thanks 902nd going right now for a quick hour hunt!


----------



## ant

Ficken to go jump a fence hopefully wont get shot.902nd Ill see you tomorrow.Its all stealth from here..


----------



## bryan

][/url]

Few from behind my house, near some ash tree's


----------



## 902nd

or this if the other didnt work [Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/4MIJiOW) ran to people off the amish land that was picking in my spot. they had about 2 to 3 pounds of yellows. i was going to mailbox and seen a car parked by my driveway so i went back and there they was.


----------



## bryan

Bastards! did u pick what you could or confiscate theirs?.lmao


----------



## bryan

Bastards!. did you pick what you could or confiscate theirs?.lol


----------



## 902nd

finish pickin from where they was standing after i ran them off


----------



## bryan

Well you must have one hell of a spot to pick shrooms.lol.. takes me 2 hours to find that many here!


----------



## bryan

Mind telling me what county your in? i forgot :lol:


----------



## 902nd

highland county - about 5 miles from serphant mound


----------



## bryan

Gotcha, nice area for sure!


----------



## bryan

][/url] 

Drying up some shrooms :mrgreen:


----------



## ant

Do you know the trespassers?Shoulda shotem and took theyre shrooms.LOL


----------



## 902nd

i didnt know them,but they sher had pretty mouths-squeal like a pig


----------



## sciotoguy

How purty?? I like grunters myself ,,, squealers are a dime a dozen around heres.


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy - did you get good hits on shrooms


----------



## sciotoguy

Went to Zaleski state forest,, Never been there, so it took me awhile to find em. Started out on top of the ridges in populars but the blacks were dryed out. Guess I was a week too late.

Switched to the lower land and hit the fresh yellows. My legs gave out after I found about 5 pounds. 
It could of been a great day if i would not of wasted time and energy up on top of the ridges.

Going to hunt local this weekend and then try and get back down during the week


----------



## 902nd

sciotoguy at lease you found some


----------



## sciotoguy

Yep,, and found five more pounds today.. A pound or so came from a big mulch bed with cherry trees in Muirefield

Hot wind drying them up around here.


----------



## sciotoguy

A little pre mature on that five pounds today,,, i meant yesterday.


----------



## 902nd

will its eggs and shrooms for breakfast then fried ones for lunch and ill come up with something shroomy for dinner - lol


----------



## sciotoguy

Morel gravy and country fried steak I bet Yumm


----------



## sciotoguy

And no big poundage today for me,,,, spent to much time a working and getting some new tires for my truck,,, and then finally hit the new Cabelas here in town,,, and blew all my money and time. Ready for the crappie,, iffen these morels crap out later this week.


----------



## 902nd

i set around the house today waiting for brother-n-law to show up, to give him a pound or two of shrooms. he never showed or called. so today was a waste of my time


----------



## sciotoguy

Should of left em on the porch fer him,,, and then wnt fishing


----------



## 902nd

they showed up - found a few back in the field that i left for the gods-alot of bullshittin lol goodtimes


----------



## 902nd

let it rain-let it rain on me


----------



## sciotoguy

Speaking of brother inlaw and a waste of time,,, my brotherinlaw and I went and hit our spots. Hit the woods around 9 and gave up about 3. Only found one nice yellow.
These spots and areas always have produced enough for him and my sister to get a taste, or a meal for years.

I just kept saying,,, I dont get this, I just dont understand this,,,,, were are the shrooms?

A very bad day.


----------



## fishingmandan22

My best spot (woods) only produced one yellow for me this year. Always find many there and nothing this year?


----------



## bryan

][/url] 
found during an hour walk today, still nice and fresh here in champaign county :lol: 

Saturday i found a nice elm broken off about 7 ft from ground, had prolly 50 or so nice yellows all around it


----------



## 902nd

it is a wierd shroom season-old spots arnt producing with other spots around cedar trees and out in fields are.


----------



## sciotoguy

Ya,,, I took a break this afternoon, and went crappie fishing, (3 pounds of fillets in an hour or so). got to rest my old legs a bit,,,, Its been kinda wierd year,, older spots not giving, and new or newer spots are. Atleast for me. 

But then every year is a bit weird ,,,,but yesterday I dont get,,,, nada but one. ( in old reliable spots) I think my brotherinlaw jinxed me. No stumpedge either.


----------



## 902nd

nice on the fishin' they some good eatin' - i got my fishin license but i'll probly won't go out to do some. need new string on rods and above all i need a car . lol


----------



## ant

Well I got skunked shroomen and fishing today.Cant wait for the summer shrooms.A hell ofa lot less competition.I just restrung my poles will head back out this evening.


----------



## bryan

picked 35-40 here in champaign county


----------



## 902nd

nice you checking around fence rows


----------



## sciotoguy

@902 a little ole car dont catch fish,,, what you need is a truck.


----------



## sciotoguy

They catch fish


----------



## 902nd

this board is a pain in the ass - alway have to log in and then the password jeeez


----------



## bryan

found those around ash tree's same place i been finding them, nice little hill on state ground.


----------



## 902nd

i'm pretty much done on the morel hunting


----------



## 902nd

@Earthwalker40 hope it's already to post your vids https://www.youtube.com/user/Earthwalker40?feature=playlist-comment


----------



## ant

Yep Im done to.Now I just gota wait for the chantys.


----------



## sciotoguy

yep m2


----------



## morelseeker

BrYaN, Ever try Killdeer plains? I'm going in the morning for 5 hours. If I worked first shift I could have more time though. I've never been there. It looks a little swampy, but that is a good place for elms.


----------



## sciotoguy

hunt the humps up there


----------



## sciotoguy

and put on your mudders


----------



## bryan

no im limited to hunt real close to home is all killdeer plains looks like over an hour drive from me or more, i only have to go 3 minutes from home to find all my shrooms


----------



## morelseeker

Thanks sciotoguy. Yes I don't mind a little drive, always looking for new places. I also hunt in champaign county and that is about a 25 minute drive for me. I've hunted at that certain state park in champaign county for 35 years. The honeysuckle and horse trails changed alot of it, but even with all the shroom hunters there, I still manage to find quite a few. I didn't get to hunt today, had to garden, so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## hildigard

I'm not from this state but it seems to b one of the popular ones. I'm from missouri n I have about 60 lbs in my fridge in the garage n yesterday I looked 1 bigger batch (Tupperware ) n it was frozen then another smaller batch was frozen as well. I stood up all night trying to save them n I bet I didn't even save half that was 15lbs. Anyway I turned down thevfridgevn checked everything was fine. I went out for 1 last time (dried up down here) n when I got home almost all of them were FROZEN!!!!!! Not as bad as the night b4. I took them out of their bags n threw them in boxes in layers with newspaper in between the layers. I got em back in the worthless fridge b4 they started turning to mush n I keep checking them. They haven't seemed to start thawing. WHAT should I do? I can't loose all them!!!! Any advice would b much obliged...


----------



## 902nd

you need to dry them - oven and dehyrator and battered and layed on a cooking sheet - after froozen put in ziploc bags then deep fry.


----------



## 902nd

if dried put in canning jars and put in dark cupboard


----------



## 902nd

hey veterans - get your belly full for free tomarrow


----------



## 902nd

cabbage-potatoes-onions-polish sausage-butter-bacan grease- biscuits or beer


----------



## 902nd

if i had a long distance camera - i would show you two nice bucks


----------



## 902nd

i put another snapper in pond-it atible but needs to mate with others


----------



## 902nd

e


----------



## 902nd

i would go inthe woods but, i like watching two 12 points in field nite and day


----------



## 902nd

i would go inthe woods but, i like watching two 12 points in field nite and day .


----------



## sciotoguy

I like 2 dosey doe in the woods, and watch too.,,,,,,, but i hurt my dosey and stubed my doe..


good nite


----------



## sciotoguy

trying again. @ 902 I fked my knee


----------



## sciotoguy

it hurts,,,, jim beam and all. but still????


----------



## sciotoguy

@ 902 never mind,,, i gots some gooduns ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ober an outs


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy sorry to here about your knee-i read the other thread-the joggers woundn't help you? i alway got to find password to talk on here.


----------



## 902nd

lets see if this works http://www.flickr.com/photos/902nd/ or this http://flic.kr/ps/2iy2RV


----------



## bigoldtrees

Were those chickens the cincinatus type?


----------



## ant

Nice pics Jon.The chickens are to big for my Likeing but good finds..Not bad for walking out the back door.LOL.Looks like its gona dry out so you can finish mowing.


----------



## 902nd

@Bigoldtrees - I'm just know getting into summer mushrooms and all i know is that they are chickens. They are still back over the hill on the tree. How can you tell what type they are? I don't know ,but if you want them you can have them. Should be more - was behind house 15 mins. When cameras batteries died. I'll go back out today for more pictures.


----------



## 902nd

look at post earlier of my pics-add a couple


----------



## 902nd

go to my july 11 6'30 pm post and look at the buck that came off my land last bow season-not me in picture but it a 197 score green. Guy from Georgia shot it.


----------



## ant

See how this works b


----------



## 902nd

nice pupps - i see two other dawgs on the other side of kennel- wearing flip flops lol- we need to get my kennel up and running.


----------



## ant

Just seen my first 2 hummingbird moths .I love them little fellows.They love butterfly bush.Ill get some pics in a day or two.Batteries are dead in the camera.


----------



## ant

Oh and I think I found a couple blueits in the neighbors mulch pile.Gona study them.I know its not the right time forem but Im gona key them out and see.


----------



## 902nd

@scott c -if you had a better camera it wouldn't look like in a fish bowl-your welcome to use mine and it has a ir too it-if not i'll offer it to earthwalker40 or bigoldtree for his recordings thats interrestingto the board gr grg gr


----------



## 902nd

i drowned my my camera the one that you use.Earthwalker40-like for you to us my newie camera-if you what to film a take a picture you can


----------



## 902nd

@Scoott C - said what the fluckish that alot of you done like me! So if you never met me do judging you ! I'm me here and standing tall ! Judge me not on ths shit boy give a leeway -lololo
ones i hang with and so , spash area of serphant mound-if it cost for me have a deep pond ok=give me a metoer- read serphant mound story - bye bye good nite


----------



## scott c

It was great visiting you yesterday Jon, hope you aren't too sore from the quad rolling over you, LOL. And sorry this is sideways like me, I tried fixing it but I can't take a decent photo, let alone fix a video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZsDqziUD2g


----------



## scott c

Rock on brother.


----------



## 902nd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8vaRVwF0xA


----------



## 902nd

Now i' m in my little cabin overlooking all the other threads that peeps put out, with the streamings that run with a little waterfall. So since this is my thread and all is invited - if you don't like it don't click this thread - and a happy snickerdootles to you


----------



## 902nd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aebta-T-eys this is for the old timers - and you know who you are- enjoy crazy june carter and the last hank williams on grand ol'operie


----------



## 902nd

i loved june carter lol shes nutty-damn you johnny cash lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLFfHRTA9mc


----------



## 902nd

this is for BigE and Sciotoguy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2JhTmHhiqk only johnny can tame that june carter 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyfCTZB6Nrk bye johnny play me some tunes in the next live. grrrrr


----------



## sciotoguy

Hey 902.. Just a few weeks ago I sat down with a bottle of buffulo trace and a jug o Coke and listen to old johnny cash and June carter and some hank williams, till I was weepy eyed.

Lets have a hoe down some nite soon. Iam outa hoedown juice tho. Will pick some more up soon.


Heres anouther oldie I always liked.


----------



## sciotoguy

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsgCzszkLS8[/video]


----------



## 902nd

lol how does he remember being there man- nice tune chief :wink:


----------



## 902nd

hey sciotoguy and anyone else us this thread to have fun-its ok with me-and i like to thank you-what you did what did i like to thank you-music -jokes-and just a good bitchin if you need to let it loose- lol


----------



## sciotoguy

Goin out to make some juice money.
leave you with this spritely diddy.
[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EApj4Qi01vk[/video]


----------



## ant

Is it wrong of me if I say that chick is SEXY!


----------



## sciotoguy

The first one ya,,,2nd one maybe. I knew it get your attention either way.


----------



## sciotoguy

Heres one for ant Crank it up.[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyqcHMPa1O8[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

Some flat foot from June Carter,, for 902.[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgZTz_0EQyI[/video]

For when he wakes up in the AM.


----------



## 902nd

hi all SALUTE - i need then little metal thingys thats on there shoes to put on my knuckles-because under this desk ill be a tap dancing with something fearce- im cloggin ,but ill get thatit fixed with rotorooter


----------



## 902nd

nite all-my 2 day drunk is over


----------



## sciotoguy

Till when? hoedown Friday nite,, dont be late.


----------



## ant

Well my 2 days just started.LOL


----------



## ant

Wheres the hoedown?I wanta be there.


----------



## im hungry

long time reader first time writer. is this thing on?


----------



## im hungry

my feeansay says im obsessed wiyh mushrooms and the garden...what should i do


----------



## jmorel

Anyone know specifically how to take the ground temp and what temp are we shooting for the morels?


----------



## wolf claw

jmorel from what I have heard soil temp needs to reach 50 degrees F before they begin to fruit.


----------



## ant

Im hungry just stay obsessed She will get over it or ,maybe not.If not you dont want her.She will ruin perfectly good Shroomen time
Jmorel 55 is the prime fruiting temp.Buy a cheap probe from the stiore.maybe 4 dollars.and check many different areas.4inches deep.remember thats just a rough gauge.


----------



## im hungry

o i will.......thanks.she will b 2 in a few weeks hehehe...where do u get a soil thermometer?lowes maybe?


----------



## ant

I use a cheapo meat thermometer.Not the best but it works


----------



## 902nd

hi all- my god i got to get this winter blues off my back-march looks like its going to leave like it came in( like a lion ).


----------



## im hungry

thats why god made beer.....hang in there wont b long now.....there in georgia and headed this way


----------



## sciotoguy

902 Start us off gimme an oldie tune.


----------



## sciotoguy

Ok heres one I know you like [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3NJC18Oi04[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

Very quite on 902 cannel... I bet he be sleeping good after the 2 day partying. Sleep tight,, catch you later.


----------



## 902nd

im here - but not prarting tonite-lol


----------



## sciotoguy

Sorry to wake you,,, go back to?


----------



## sciotoguy

sleep


----------



## 902nd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDBtrzka2X4 listen to this for awhile-enjoy


----------



## sciotoguy

you will need it after all you done. I do the same on Sunday morni ng s


----------



## sciotoguy

Thanks 902 will take awhile to play this but i will thanks it is goood


----------



## sciotoguy

O ya thanks


----------



## 902nd

yo sciotoguy-you there?


----------



## sciotoguy

Sorta,,, out making bacon on the smoker,,, and working a bit in the garden...


----------



## sciotoguy

watch you doing?


----------



## sciotoguy

902nd at about the 3.00 mark. Some June[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71BUPcHKLbI[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

I do like this old timey stuff,,, brings back lots ,, But I do luve searching raw accoustics,,

the guy you want around the fire, strumming and singing..

I realy like that kinda stuff,,,, thats what all the old stuff was,,, Locale

Like this guys vocals[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcl91Xeu9uQ[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

O ya


----------



## sciotoguy

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_aiSaWDdD4[/video]


----------



## im hungry

fELIN ALRIGHT....THAT IS GOOD STUFF.YOU SAID YOU WERE SMOKING BACON..DO U GET THE WHOLE BIG CHUNK AND CUT IT YOURSELF OR JUST THROW A PACK IN THE SMOKER?I SMOYED A 8 LB SHOULDER SAT. LUV THEM SMOKERS


----------



## sciotoguy

Use to make shoulder bacon, now I use belly I get at an asian market in 3 pound chunks. A week or so in the cure and 12 hrs cold smoke with apple tree trimings.

//i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/sciotoguy/bacon_zpsa4ba12d9.jpg[/IMG]//i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/sciotoguy/bacon_zpsa4ba12d9.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## sciotoguy

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## im hungry

NICE.THANKS FOR THE TIP.ILL TRY THAT OUT SOON. im gona look up some recipies .you use just honey and whiskey? sounds good to me im a big fan of both.thanks


----------



## im hungry

amazing ribs.com has some good recipies.cant wait to try it


----------



## sciotoguy

That little bottle is maple syrup, never tried honey, but sounds tasty. 

How about this recipe. http://bacontoday.com/bacon-bourbon/


----------



## im hungry

definitely gonna try it ..ive seen that on tv not round here.....i might get beat up for wasting good pig fat or good burban.. dont know


----------



## sciotoguy

Well, In my house theres never a shortage of pig fat,, and would never waste the good bourbon on it. But some Old crow reserve is a decent cheap whiskey to try it with.


----------



## sciotoguy

Google bacon jam,,, I want to make some of this,, never have made it, but sounds so good.


----------



## im hungry

like your style....bacon jam? weird man ,but well check it out......


----------



## 902nd

hi all - @ant the baynet does goto a 303 british but its a australian slaz.45 @sciotoguy look at the alaska board lol and hows the bacon? this damn computer has to many pop ups and its just a pain in the butt to use it


----------



## sciotoguy

Very kewl,, you and ant started a band,, love your vocals,, tell ant to practice those riffs. lol

Switch to fire fox browser ,, then you can kill all that pop up add and shet.


----------



## sciotoguy

Speaking of ant,,, where is he?? Kinda quite,,, hope hes not looping that sexy clogging gal over and over...he will go blind,,,

Maybe thats what happened? he cant find the keyboard ,, or


----------



## 902nd

i found a tick on my dog early last week and another on saturday - so its close so after this cold spell and the 5 day warm up it should be time


----------



## sciotoguy

kewl,, not tick wise,,, but not to much longer till they pop.


----------



## 902nd

@scitoguy play metallica- turn the page- uncensered video


----------



## sciotoguy

this one? [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGvu4QW_Y-4[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

cant exit without this 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGvu4QW_Y-4


----------



## sciotoguy

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGvu4QW_Y-4[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

Dang it,,, this one

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

uncut version a bit riska for here,,,


----------



## im hungry

hey check out iron horse.its a bluegrass tribute to metallica...both old and new metallica....4 horsemen one wherever i may roam......killer stuff


----------



## im hungry

o m effin g.......ironhorse rules.....a guns n roses bluegrass tribute WOW KILLER..youtube them


----------



## bryan

Getting close fellas. Just checking in.


----------



## sciotoguy

BrYan Sure hope so


----------



## sciotoguy

NiNer Niner ought 2,,

Niner niner ought 2,,,, you copy? What is the ant status,,, repeat,, ant status?


----------



## morelsxs

Love your old country sciotoguy -- my absolute favorite music. Today's country ain't country music. Not country, but have you heard of Blackberry Smoke? Great southern rock. Give 'em a listen.


----------



## sciotoguy

Yes Yes Just recently late last year was turned on to them,, Some old lynard type music,, its sweet


----------



## sciotoguy

You like this 902?


----------



## sciotoguy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ9lE7uSbDU[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ9lE7uSbDU[/video]


----------



## bryan

Couple more weeks tops. Kinda late for recent years, but a nice slow warm up with this past winter should lead to some nice finds.


----------



## sciotoguy

Its kinda an old timey season to start,,, not an early one for sure.


----------



## sciotoguy

9999er O2

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ9lE7uSbDU[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

You gota like this guys heart.


----------



## sciotoguy

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFlZJfqPSQI[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

for 902 ,,,I know you snapping be your finger to this.[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Joo90ZWrUkU[/video]


----------



## ant

Lota good tunes on here.Aint been on for a couple days,Took me that long to recover from my trip down to 902nds.Always fun times though.If I could just rememberem.


----------



## bryan

Haha!


----------



## sciotoguy

for ant[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wc20mXtyRY[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

I remberem,,, you?


----------



## sciotoguy

902,,

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wc20mXtyRY[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

Try again,, my mouse is a sticken and not a clicken right. but this one for 902,,,[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTBvq_ZgtHo[/video]


----------



## ant

Great choice of songs Scioto.Reminds me. I gota brag When I got home from Jons Sunday I found out I was gona be a Grandpa! Damned sure wasnt expecting that.All I wanted to do was pass out for a week,then I heard that and was so exited I didnt sleep till about 3 in the morn.Peace all.


----------



## 902nd

sciotoguy- i like up in smoke if i had 16 ton of it if it stuck like glue-whoops sorry-stuck on you-as in all over my fingers


----------



## 902nd

then is can say i can't remember when


----------



## 902nd

i got my 1907 baynet sold for 60 bucks-it a aussie that goes to a 303 british rifle
it pad for every thing i got off this dude for 60 bucks


----------



## 902nd

payed


----------



## 902nd

sciotoguy-you need to stop in at ol' 902nd home stead-i got old shit to get rid of and other stuff if price is rite. and take you mushroom hunting-bring a stick to keep the snakes and sasquach's off of you


----------



## 902nd

does anyone collect 1:18 die cast metal cars still in boxes - got two of them to sell and both are sheley's a 1964 shelby cobra 427 s/c and a 1968 shelby gt-500kr still in boxes = give me a prise better then $15 bucks a piece open and play with them


----------



## 902nd

or ill open them and play with them


----------



## 902nd

varrrommm varrom lol im in my undys playing with something else ==-=-==-=-=-=-== bring on them dressed rabbits or road kill


----------



## sciotoguy

Lordy 902,, You sure know how to paint a picture in a fellas head..


----------



## sciotoguy

Thanks for the invite, I may find myself down that way,,, And ya Ill bring my knocking stick.

never leave home without it.


----------



## sciotoguy

9er dot 2

you get your pants on yet? or you still fiddling,,,around,, wit your toys and thangs.


----------



## ant

Was just siting on the porch about half lit, listening to the birds.Boy it sure sounds like spring has finally arrived.Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sciotoguy

Hi ant, was going to send this your way tuesday,, but couldnt wait. Birds will be a chirping tommorrow AM too I bet. Half lit ??? Lite the other end man )

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpL3GNz-yhQ[/video]


----------



## morelsxs

I thought he was pretty good! Whoever is recording is definitely feel no pain.


----------



## sciotoguy

I really like alot of his covers and songs,,,He does alot better than some I have heard.


----------



## sciotoguy

like this one

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt4WFf7Af7I[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

I like the boots best,,,


----------



## sciotoguy

Mine like that are all stiff and hard,, and dont fit no mo..


----------



## sciotoguy

902 i opened the door there in my last coment,, you going to close it?


----------



## ant

Scioto I would close it but that might get me kicked off the board.And by the way I took youre advise and lit the other half today.And the birds are still singing.Gona try to get in the woods today for a stroll.See if anythings stiring.


----------



## sciotoguy

Save the middleings for me.


----------



## sciotoguy

Burnt from both ends,,, goota be good


----------



## morelsxs

I know you'll like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u8D33fJs4M


----------



## morelsxs

Another for you Scioto. Raise a glass, turn it up and close your eyes.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu_icHsfNg8[/video]


----------



## 902nd

like i said before-this topic is to blow off steam-if i have anything good to say i'll post on ohio board-sciotoguy nice hilljack vids-morelsxs welcome and kewl vids too-pc is about to crash but i still fight to keep it going-if it retreats during morel season it gets no blindfold or cigarette when shot-morelsxs the aaron lewis vid was ok if the afro wasn't in the way lol-good luck to all in the next month and a half-it will be the longest morel season that you've ever had-come on april snows and cool temps


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy-if you like to go to early shroom-turkey and catfish areas get ahold of me-i know ant would like to me you too


----------



## sciotoguy

Good tunes there. 

Some folks intown,, not much checking the board,,,,Wheeehoo, thank god there gone.. Will take a week to recoup,,, And months to restock my medicine cabinet. Hope my cousin didnt slobber to much on my pillow...


----------



## morelsxs

SG and 902. The pictures you guys paint! :- )


----------



## sciotoguy

darned iffen she diddint slobber all over my favorite pillow,, both sides to boot

knew I should of kicked her on the floor,,,, once she started chomping crackers.


----------



## sciotoguy

niner niner o two,,, Are you close to the tar hollow?


----------



## 902nd

sciotoguy -no i live 5 miles from serphant mound across the highland county line.


----------



## londonderrian

hey guys, i been keeping track of this site for some time now, i feel i know all of you hahaha, anyways, i finally decided to join the family, im from Londonderry, OH right here off of 50 in between chillicothe and the runwayyyyyyy to mcarthur/wellston.. i went shrooming a few times around here and nothing yet, but the redbuds are popped 4sure , i spotted some mayapples here as well, some even opened..even surprising enuff for myself, i ran up onto a few bloodroot....but still nothing...we've had plenty of rain, thas for sure... and sciotoguy, i live close to tar hollow.... i look forward to chattin around and keeping in touch with everyone .. "Happy Shrooming"


----------



## ant

Welcome aboard Londonderrian.I know where Londonderry is used to go through it on my way hunting every year.Till they finished that 4 lane down to 32.Boy was that alot faster.Hunted in Athens.


----------



## sciotoguy

i know londonderry,,, Use to be a market, slash corner store that sold shrooms, and or bought them.( early 90s) And accross the street was an ice cream shop, that had real good chili dogs and slushys. Dont hunt regularly down that way anymore since Mead sold out. Tar hollow still have a morel festivile of such??

Got my first turkey down that way.


----------



## londonderrian

yes indeed ant, it did make things faster, by a long shot lol, and sciotoguy, ur right, i think your talking about howell's market, my mother use to work there back in the day, around the same time your talking of... and the ice cream shop is still going strong, the market shut down though, made room for a new dollar general, in the process of building it now...well, with my most recent update... i went from one hillside all the way around to the other, and after all the looking...finally... there they stood, as proud as any... i found 9 altogether today..and it was all in the last hour lol... so there up...small...but up, id say after the shower this thursday, then itll be game on for some good size land fish...  "LETS GO GET EM"

"and tar hollow dont really have much going on anymore, but still some good shrooming when its baout mid season though.


----------



## sciotoguy

Ya tar hollow use to produce some,, but its like shoulder to shoulder anymore.

yep howells market rings a bell,, had like a delli counter in back, and if asked sold shrooms. had to stop there several times, to add to our meal of shrooms.


----------



## sciotoguy

It was 9 dollars a pound back then.


----------



## sciotoguy

And Mex weed was like 50 bucks an ounce.


----------



## sciotoguy

Or something like that


----------



## sciotoguy

But those days are kinda Hazy,,, Back when.,,,I could be off a dollar or so.


----------



## ant

Man Scioto you us geting ripped off for that mex weed.I think me and yous close to the same age.And I was geting good Kush and lights for that price back then.That was in my younger days.Thank god I dont still have that Monkey to deal with.


----------



## a_c shiner

Londonderrian how ironic is this just by your story's of how eels market and the fact you already found mushrooms I know how you are lol


----------



## 902nd

@ant - hank weed was good - lool


----------



## sciotoguy

Hows 902 hanging?


----------



## londonderrian

hows the shrooms coming ur way sciotoguy, been doing ok, due to the circumstances on this side....


----------



## sciotoguy

Kinda slow today my shroomdar got froze and not thawing out very quick.

You hunt any twords Mcarthur? What use to be paper land?


----------



## sciotoguy

I have the best spot ever down that way,,, but seems locales are the only ones able to get on that land anymore. A city slicker like my selfs would surley get in heaps of regret iffen I tried again

I hurt my knee last year and cant run all that fast anymore, is truly the only reason I dont go back,,,,,and its a big hill to climb,, ( unless you have bolt cutters and a 4wd, then its fairly easy) Game?


----------



## sciotoguy

902 pit downthe skamny weed. Put your pmnts on, put your towys awauy,,, and plsme a song.


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy - my pc is 8 years old - i'm diing slowly on my board - i'm getting pop-ups on this board - probly attacks on me from others on this board - (looks around) - and takes a big tokke (they're after me lol) - looking for a song for you - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw alot like mez


----------



## 902nd

i have a red bone **** hound with pup papers but don't know a thing about hunting - he's a breeding dog - i still have his pup papers - he'll run 2 to 3 days with nose to the ground and has a mouth that god gave him that you can hear a mile away -b that sounds out alot-you get him treeing youll see - his name is ol'red - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asxrMSVrJ08


----------



## zacht76

Trying to plan a trip to zanesville are from knox county either may 2nd or 16th can not decide which ..... What do you guys think will be more prime time for yellows? Last year would've gone 2nd for sure but this years different....let me know what you guys think....


----------



## zacht76

Meant to put that in ohio blog my bad


----------



## sciotoguy

Thanks for the songs 902 good ones. Use to have a red bone when I was a kid.

Your pc is likley full of malware and nasty stuff.. You should check out a linux disto. You burn it to a cd pop it in and reboot your pc and say goodbye to windows. It can be a bit tricky at first sometimes. I have been off windows for 10 years. still have it if I take out the linux disc and then restart the pc. it runs from the cd not the hard drive.

I use puppy linux,,but just this week went to xbuntu, wouldnt hurt to give it a try. Just use it to surf the nets would make life easyier. Also use firefox web browser and add the ad blocker addon. No more pop ups.


----------



## 902nd

im at 11505 walnut shade road hillsboro ohio 45133- only if he has a good home - lol - ill get him to sing - you try to catch him


----------



## 902nd

@scoitoguy - im test this pc-lol no cash to just burn money on


----------



## 902nd

thiefs- please test me


----------



## 902nd

if your treat me shitty on my land - its a 1/8 mile to my house-diamond will let me know - rite ant - my indian brother


----------



## sciotoguy

bunch of bull pucjy,


----------



## sciotoguy

Bull pucky


----------



## sciotoguy

I do luv saying that,,, bull pucky,,,, try it BULL PUCKY,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,902


----------



## sciotoguy

not atcha 902nd but fun to say


----------



## sciotoguy

Bull pucky,,,,,, i


----------



## ant

902 was gona head youre way today but now looks like next weekend.Probly be better pickens then anyhow.


----------



## sciotoguy

please forgive my bull pucky rant of earlier,, i was in a pucky sorta mood.


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy - haha no problem i get them alot - thats why this thread was started - even to blow steam too


----------



## sciotoguy

Kewl,,,, hows it looking down in your parts? 

Heading south this weekend. Hope a week or so.


----------



## sciotoguy

I said parts ,,,, Not Pants,,, Dont go there,,,,,


----------



## 902nd

just starting to hit good for top land lower and bottem area will hit good next week - oh and it never really looked good in pants too :lol:


----------



## bryan

Hey fellas, things are picking up here west of columbus ]//i59.tinypic.com/254ye5w.jpg[/img]


----------



## hugh

I found some nice ones in Columbus area. about 30 in the last two days:


----------



## sciotoguy

Well then I guess I best get out and start looking. After today my work sceduhle is pretty clear for next week.

The race is on.


----------



## sciotoguy

@902 felt like ranting when I logged on, buts it has passed,.,,since I figured out my password.

Heading south,,, good ole Vinton county,,, Hoping for some big yellows. Should be easy to find, iffen the greenery aint up tall. What you say?


----------



## sciotoguy

Bring my weed waker?


----------



## sciotoguy

or Big Ole bag?


----------



## 902nd

sciotoguy - check top areas first then work your way down the sides


----------



## sciotoguy

weed waker.? I meant wacker,,, like in wacking weeds and such,,,, leave the wakers at home.


----------



## 902nd

yeah - just spray for the ticks


----------



## sciotoguy

It is a mild tick season,, compared to past years, but spraying all the same


----------



## sciotoguy

yellows up down your way?


----------



## 902nd

yeah - more yellows then greys so far


----------



## sciotoguy

I keep hitting the chevy truck add,,,, is it only me?? It could be my Browser,, but Darn I seen it already. Thanks 902..


----------



## not2oldyet

Ok Sciotoguy, I was in the woods today and my favorite spot is ummm waning and all I could think of was bull pucky. It is totally your fault and is almost as addicting as the woods itself!


----------



## sciotoguy

Sometimes thats all you get. usually in big ole heaping piles when it starts.


----------



## im hungry

killed the grays yesterday here in greene co.we went to my old honey hole and found a dozen or so fresh spikes ..and then hit the mother load of grays...ill try to get pictures up later...the little woman found that mother load ,she picked and crawled for 10-15 min in that spot one right after another...o boy


----------



## ant

been a disappointing year so far.And a strange one.Havent done bad but not great.


----------



## ant

And Scioto Ive not had tick one in greene county went to scioto the last 2 days and got covered withem. the store was outa my spray I use.But didnt figure Id need it so I didnt worry..Boy was I wrong.I hate those damned things.


----------



## sb

Tick-tock.

I wear dark clothing (usually dark green) and my mushroom hunting buddy always wears his light gray (50% of Scarlet &amp; Grey). I've noted that he gets about 3 times more ticks on his clothing than I do.

This link below is to a National Institute of Health study that confirms that dark attracts ticks less than light. It's appealing to believe that they would be easier to spot on light clothing. In my buddies case it's a character issue of stubbornness in thought.

Here's the operant quote from that study: 

<strong>"The overall mean in found ticks between both groups differed significantly, with 20.8 more ticks per person on light clothing. All participants had more ticks on light clothing in all periods of exposure. Dark clothing seems to attract fewer ticks."</strong>

Ticks and clothing color - Dark best


----------



## sb

While unsuccessfully looking for Morels this afternoon, I thought of how I might express this tick topic (above) differently.

If I'm wearing dark green long sleeve top and hat, I probably appear like a bush. If I wear light colored clothing I look like a deer, dog, coyote, human, fox, etc. As a tick which would I jump on for dinner, dark green bush or light colored animal?

Oh . . . no ticks this afternoon! (wish that were true all days) Ha!


----------



## sciotoguy

Just got back from WNF last nite. More shrooms than ticks ,so it was a good trip.

I wore dark blue jeans and a tan shirt, my buddy wore dark cammo. I found one tick crawling on me and he had a bunch over the 2 days down there.

So either he tastes and smells real nice and I smell and taste like an old brandied grapefruite OR my Permethrin is much better than his Deet.


----------



## sciotoguy

@ant Does seem a bit wierd this year.. Found a small bunch of big yellows in the middle of a pine grove. Cutting through to the other side of a hill, and there they were. Seemed odd to find them in the middle of the grove.


----------



## 902nd

@ all check your asparagus patches


----------



## ant

well about a month and some good shrooms should be coming on.


----------



## im hungry

howdy kids...i finaly made it home,ive been to meigs for a week and then ky for a week working....no shrooms exept dryads in meigs..and in ky i think i found my first oyster while hauling firewood off the hill..i wasnt sure so i left it.no pictures sorry ..the oysters were in full aftrenoon sun on oak i think....i was dronk


----------



## 902nd

sorry to all that gets on this treat on ohio morel.com - my pc is phuckin up a lot where i cant post or show pics -
sciotoguy ill still like to play music with you and others. i have to fight to post this - A S i said before this theard is to bitch an complain - so thank you - i post finds on this and ohio board


----------



## ant

WOOOOHOOOO Turtle fry tonight.Thanks 902. theyll go to good eats!


----------



## ant

This is what happens when you sneek you truffle hogs into private property
[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGYCHfyOty4[/video]


----------



## im hungry

That's great..them hogs should have asked for permission....serves em rite....


----------



## ant

Blowing off steam,but screw Michael Moore and Seth Rogan.Sorry but this is a rant page and I need to vent.Id like to take one of them someplace they get shot at and then see how theyre views change.THEY CAN KISS MY (!).


----------



## ant

Someone look at my truffle hunting poacher post.Beside you Zak.Thats some funny crap.


----------



## sciotoguy

Its Hoedown time


----------



## ant

Good to see you back scioto.They starting to poke up here in SW Ohio.


----------



## ant

Scioto 902 cant post but he told me to put this on here for you.
[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIAhzRR_I14[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

Thats a toe tapper fur sure,, couldnt tell wich one was 902er tho,, think I got you picked out tho.

902nd spilled beers into his keyboard agin,?, or is he target practicing with a keyboard and showing young folks how to type and text with a 22 at 50?

And all hes got left is a clicky mouse? Cant type with a sticky mouse thats fur sure.

its way to slow.


----------



## ant

Im the fat black dude.Or the one runing the smoker.Take youre pick!


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy tring to get old pc to have a go at it -its been on its last leg for 3 years now and still will run-lol http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A86.J71EgixVpiEAOxAPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTB0aWRtNmFyBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkA1lIUzAwMV8x?p=red+blake+shelton&amp;tnr=21&amp;vid=54125558AA33C5C6521E54125558AA33C5C6521E&amp;l=232&amp;turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.aerXsXuMfl8WENE8UJCZfw%26pid%3D15.1&amp;sigi=11vngl6n3&amp;rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cmt.com%2Fvideos%2Fblake-shelton%2F33425%2Fol-red.jhtml&amp;sigr=11qn8jvu7&amp;tt=b&amp;tit=Blake+Shelton+-+%26quot%3BOl%26%2339%3B+Red%26quot%3B&amp;sigt=117thlql4&amp;back=http%3A%2F%2Fus.yhs4.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dred%2Bblake%2Bshelton%26type%3Dch.32.xp.dsp.17-03.us.avg._._%26param1%3DrZBLb9wgFIX_SjZmB-JhwCxYzLOKVEVROmm6xYA9U8U2gRkn-fe5Tptmm0UlBB-Xcw9w_CnYSre8Zru92uzxvlYa15ta4pVeb7Gud1o0jK_oqq50QMEyoYwQghlBKUWh2NXPb-jRjb2NIxrATVK9CBrWUV7rQJ2JPDDJfIid6VSLhfNRurppPJNCaOcoV0J2OnDjTNc2beO9id6hBG7FdbG_uBxQyjZlVHpL0WyZJoJwwihDm0vOcTzfuj7e3323x_M5VcJVvIMxvJbosj8SN_fETwOUEugKrB8HJb1UovOnUIlQcanXX4oChNuKq-G97b_9GByXJMEyjsChAEG8gH76-0Dlh_SBKcMKEygBOGUCU4m5gNfBhkEKzMAkoaBmUHyGtjS_u_yLFypluZgu4CDBEEoCfgLqp6l_jOhHzHPM11t7WHN8uDngh_2OanRK1hjCjCacEiXRVOzDaQzTc7n6dYtauznmaYiona3ghCIf7SFfIvpd_sAb0%26param2%3Dbrowser_search_provider%26param3%3Dch.32.xp.dsp.17-03.us.avg._._%26hsimp%3Dyhs-fh_lsonsw%26hspart%3Davg%26ei%3DUTF-8&amp;sigb=1meepdic5&amp;hspart=avg&amp;hsimp=yhs-fh_lsonsw i have a redbone they looking for a home lol


----------



## 902nd

wow my url is down-haha http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A0LEVrcCnyxVRqgAbAMPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTB0N25ndmVnBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1lIUzAwNF8x?p=freebird+lynyrd+skynyrd&amp;tnr=21&amp;vid=DD85AE6B57D23591C794DD85AE6B57D23591C794&amp;l=538&amp;turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.j%252b4oR7VyKviYkpechRy2tw%26pid%3D15.1&amp;sigi=121i6gmr0&amp;rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DOohp7BSmYnE&amp;sigr=11bmkbveq&amp;tt=b&amp;tit=Lynyrd+Skynyrd+-+Freebird+%28Official+video%29&amp;sigt=11au5ks2k&amp;back=http%3A%2F%2Fus.yhs4.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dfreebird%2Blynyrd%2Bskynard%26type%3Dch.32.xp.dsp.17-03.us.avg._._%26param1%3DrZFLk9QgFIX_ipuwg-IRICxY9NOyyrKmtHVmS4Cko5MEoTva_96b1tGti6mi4ONyOMDBD8FWuuU1OxzV7oiPtdK43tUSb_R2j3V90KJhfEM3daUDCpYJZYQQzAhKKQrFbr68Rc9u6m2c0AhukupV0LCO8loH6kzkgUnmQ-xMp1osnI_S1U3jmRRCO0e5ErLTgRtnurZpG-9N9A4lcCuui_3V5YBStimj0luKFss0EYQTRhnaXXOO0-XB9fHzx_f2fLmkSriKd9DGW4ku-zNxS0_8PEIpga7A-LJQ0s9KdH4IlQgVl3r7X1GAcF9xNd63vdqLwXFNEizjBBwKEMQL6Oc_F1R-TC-YMozQgRKAUyYwlZgLuB1MGKTADHQSCmoBxb_Q1s13l7_xQqWsB9MVHCQYQknA34G6HGM7rJr2-Tbd7lC-3ab1Vz7FvMT8bm9PW45PH0748XigAg3JGkOY0YRToiSai30cpjD_KG-eHlBrd-c8jxG1ixWcUOSjPeVrRF_Lb_gF0%26param2%3Dbrowser_search_provider%26param3%3Dch.32.xp.dsp.17-03.us.avg._._%26hsimp%3Dyhs-fh_lsonsw%26hspart%3Davg%26ei%3DUTF-8&amp;sigb=1n4as03cn&amp;hspart=avg&amp;hsimp=yhs-fh_lsonsw grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 902nd

1988 rocked little bit of army time then
http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KIo9Uf_CxV.wkAEBr7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTByYXI3cnIwBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDBGdwb3MDNA--?p=youtube+copperhead+road+annalong&amp;vid=ec7e81df61a51cbc13a5c0a3c1da0e3d&amp;l=4%3A31&amp;turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.%252fCxo1SqjV%252bB7yXptelyKzQ%26pid%3D15.1&amp;rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYRhQCT4XBu0&amp;tit=Steve+Earle.+Copperhead+Road.&amp;c=3&amp;sigr=11bq9t6ds&amp;sigt=10t1dj4s7&amp;sigi=1232qi805&amp;age=1354712896&amp;fr2=p%3As%2Cv%3Av&amp;fr=yhs-invalid&amp;tt=b


----------



## 902nd

sciotoguy and ant an im hungery a bed virison http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIHL_SxVphoAaz77w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTByZWc0dGJtBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDBGdwb3MDMQ--?p=youtube+copperhead+road+annalong&amp;vid=b8ebcef415f29b0a612a66c028a2fae2&amp;l=4%3A17&amp;turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.oG88zte3JNp6v6e7O11AUQ%26pid%3D15.1&amp;rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DKzrJRQgVTw4&amp;tit=RocKwiz+-+Steve+Earle+-+Copperhead+Road&amp;c=0&amp;sigr=11b70gcnj&amp;sigt=117oh99lu&amp;sigi=11vbcritn&amp;age=1407129801&amp;fr2=p%3As%2Cv%3Av&amp;fr=yhs-invalid&amp;tt=b


----------



## 902nd

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A0LEVvG_AC1VVVMAKY4PxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTBsa3ZzMnBvBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkAw--?p=early+days+of+the+maccarina+with+jimi+hendrx+1965&amp;tnr=21&amp;vid=31A78E7E7969C155553431A78E7E7969C1555534&amp;l=157&amp;turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.KUwxBXES90IapDya9JCDpw%26pid%3D15.1&amp;sigi=11vsrgdlq&amp;rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DC2wBPix-nmg&amp;sigr=11bi28dl2&amp;tt=b&amp;tit=Buddy+%26+Stacey+%28with+Jimi+Hendrix%29-+Shotgun&amp;sigt=11btlic55&amp;back=http%3A%2F%2Fus.yhs4.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dearly%2Bdays%2Bof%2Bthe%2Bmaccarina%2Bwith%2Bjimi%2Bhendrx%2B1965%26type%3Dch.32.xp.dsp.17-03.us.avg._._%26param1%3DrZBLb50wEIX_Sjf2DuQHxnjhxX1Glaoqam-bbv3iEQVwbS7J_fcd0qTddlEJzRyG4-Phc4PXSFpW0dO5PpyLc1XLojpUotjJ_bGQ1UnyhrId2VVIeuw15bXinFPFCSHYZ737foefzNTpMOER0gSRm6GhLWGV9MSowDwV1PnQqra2BTcuCFM1jaOCc2kMYTUXrfRMGdXaxjbOqeAMjpCWTRu6q0kex6RjwrnTBK-aypKXrKSE4sM1pTAt96YL37580v2yRMQNYi084y0Hk1xfmrUr3TzCKIIvQ3__kOML4q0bPOIeMSH3_4QCjEfE6vH12H_7Y0jcSEJkmED7DArwgnTz24K1G-O7jAk6FHCCYITygoiCcdgOXihQoAqKgEG9guMvtO3wa8ofvDDJ28VkEwYIep8j6J_bMiY93RCz3tyAnJ2BrF36AHU0zpk0TLC5fR6WHtrjMA7Q-jD59AKCqlrgryGtIX086sueFZfPl-LhfCICD1ErVVIlS0ZKsM1ZPwyTn5_zhx_32OpDn-YxYLtqzkqCXdCXdA34Mf8WvwA1%26param2%3Dbrowser_search_provider%26param3%3Dch.32.xp.dsp.17-03.us.avg._._%26hsimp%3Dyhs-fh_lsonsw%26hspart%3Davg%26ei%3DUTF-8&amp;sigb=1p1lk7kn6&amp;hspart=avg&amp;hsimp=yhs-fh_lsonsw


----------



## 902nd

as i said this thread is for friends and music and bitching-or anything -haha @sciotoguy lets meet up and try a few areas i know-if it gets close to me, ant and his buddy and mine hunts i cant-gives woody another 2 weeks to sporeas your working down evevation in wet areas-need to be in the next 2 weeks]
plz have a 4 wheel drive


----------



## sciotoguy

Dang 902 Good tunes, really like copper head,, But its coffee time, not hoedown time. Will listen to em later tonight at a proper hoedown time,,, for myself atleast. Off to make some money for shroom gas. Later


----------



## 902nd

all may vecicles are down-even besty then 4wheeler is sick-i need ride to hit areas and friends land by getting to scope a gun for me 3 miles on property he owns around this state land


----------



## sciotoguy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69LImLjF1jk 

going Gospil on you tonight,, may have went here bfor,, but its my favorite,, masion on a hill top..
I always hum this to myselfs,, when i do my taxes


----------



## sciotoguy

And yes,, I be doing those right now,,, no hoedowning at the moment,,


----------



## sciotoguy

Also my jeeps gots a broken motor mount,, will try and fix soon. but could we walk to ur sweet spot?


----------



## sciotoguy

I gots a cumalong tho,, if we gets stuck,,, dont tell ,, cause a line might form for that,, sorta a cir jrk and we dont need that.


----------



## sciotoguy

Whos pulling and whos pushing type cundrum,,, i


----------



## sciotoguy

said tro mucxh,, good night 902,,,,,,,, see you at coffee time


----------



## morelmaster22

Hey all. My wife and I have some morel mushrooms we want to give away. We have quite a bit combined from a group hunt, too much for ourselves. If you want some free for your family and such, we will freeze and ship em' out. Please limit to two pounds per person. I will take this post down when we run out.

Give me a call: (208) 577 -0207

Ask for Linus.


----------



## ant

I dont buy the damn things I findem my damn self.


----------



## cotty

thats an old picture anyways, seen the same scene in a youtube video with the same person from last year, and even if i did buy them wouldnt buy from him, dont trust the post, i dont buy either, im more than capable of going and finding my own


----------



## sciotoguy

Nope,,, no Morel luving at that number,,, too good to be true


----------



## sciotoguy

902nd check it out,,,,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7zREk0Qmdk


----------



## ant

Side note Scioto my dad was in the army with Jimmy hes got pics of him with white wall hair cut.Or would it be brown wall?


----------



## sciotoguy

Thats very cool Ant,,,

Looks like I lost ninner ought on my Tax Night,,,,and that bit of gospil I gave him. 
It must of been too much tho.
Hell, I think he mightr of chooked,,,, I will try and not go there again.

Is He alright? Breathen an all? Still here? 902???


----------



## sciotoguy

A tear jerker for ought 2,,, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rq5GsZHd0Y&amp;index=28&amp;list=RDM7A5kkJG_YI


----------



## sciotoguy

They be up in central. 

9inner or ant this be good https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZinCOG55kA


----------



## sciotoguy

Thatds a good one ,, for sure,, do me a better one,, if enn ypu camn. He rocks it..


----------



## ant

I like that one Scioto


----------



## ant

902 Is still this side of the dirt as of yesterday.Hes having alot of comp problems.Hell his computer is about as old as my first video game&gt;Pong.LOL!


----------



## sciotoguy

Thats good to hear,,,, right sup up and all.


----------



## 902nd

eatin chicken of the woods - should be finding hicks after this rain storm around serphant mound area

hey sciotoguy?


----------



## 902nd

and some of this http://www.morels.com/forums/topic/902nd/page/29/#post-67778


----------



## 902nd

i'm not dead but some wish i was [video]http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=avg&amp;hsimp=yhs-fh_lsonsw&amp;type=ch.32.xp.dsp.17-03.us.avg._._&amp;param1=rZBLb50wEIX_Sjd4B_IDMF54cZ9VpaqK0tskWz-GRxTAtbkk_fcd0ibZdlEJeT4Px8fj4wavM2l5yU7n-nDOz2Ut8_JQVvlO7o-5LE9SNIzv6K7MpCdeM1ErIQRTglJKfNK7u8_kyUydhomM6FZRuQka1lJeSk-NAu5ZxZyHVrW1zYVxUJmyaRyrhJDGUF6LqpWeK6Na29jGOQXOkIBuybTQXU30JEQdIkmdpmTVTBai4AWjjByuMcK03JgOftx-1f2yhEyYjLf4jb8SmOj6wqxd4eYRWwF1CevbjxReMtG6wWfCZ7yS-3-KAoXHjNfj67H_9mJ03JJES5iQfULCeBHd_HfA2o3hDUPEigsqEThlIqdVzgVOhxuGKTCFS4WNekXFR2jb4VeX93ixk7aL6QYGE_Q-BeSfSBEsPGXcphmnsgEGB1hnDNg-98OybZZoUk--Q1whfjnqy57nl2-X_P58ooIMQStVMCWLRhWCkTnp-2Hy83P69HBDrD70cR6B2FULXlDiQF_iFchj-gO_AQ2&amp;param2=browser_search_provider&amp;param3=ch.32.xp.dsp.17-03.us.avg._._&amp;p=rebel+son+peice+of+white+trash[/video]


----------



## ant

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7ab_1436399121


----------



## ant

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=324_1440192645


----------



## im hungry

PEGGY HUBBARD FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!


----------



## ant

Well Ive been having a hellofa a week.
https://youtu.be/MBjhGHLQnIE


----------



## im hungry

Anything popping up down that way 902?


----------



## ant

Oysters be popen.


----------



## pedro

I have been getting oysters off a couple mulberry trees I cut down a few years ago, for the last month. Nice and tasty also.


----------



## 902nd

dude these guys rock-check out solo 32 mins in rocks= damn pc


----------



## 902nd

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=SGMedia&amp;hsimp=yhs-sgm_fb&amp;fr=sgm&amp;type=20150822_170_ch.sshome_bgenrc&amp;p=blizzard+of+oz


----------



## 902nd

sciotoguy - front and center private - https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=SGMedia&amp;hsimp=yhs-sgm_fb&amp;fr=sgm&amp;type=20150822_170_ch.sshome_bgenrc&amp;p=blizzard+of+oz


----------



## 902nd

@ shroom dawg daytonish - lol scott c nice to here from you. @ sciotoguy you still alive ?


----------



## 902nd

hear


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/rnKbImRPhTE[/video laterz bob


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://i.ytimg.com/vi_webp/2sDGTZRdQdw/default.webp [/video] and neil


----------



## sciotoguy

Hell ya I am still here,,, you Old fart,,, Whats you going to do about it?. Y


----------



## sciotoguy

i have a diddy for you,,, but you first


----------



## sciotoguy

gimme a toe tapper,,, not that darn head bobbing heavy metal crap I gots to much arthritis in my neck bones to re live that era


----------



## sciotoguy

ninety ought 2,,, you want a diddy or naught?


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy lol nice that your still on this side of the hole let me find a tune.


----------



## 902nd

https://youtu.be/3cQNkIrg-Tk it works


----------



## 902nd

@ sciotoguy


----------



## 902nd

[video][/video][video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk&amp;ebc=ANyPxKqaXSREyPxLzgSRJ9W-O1LqKFAO-PdiNbOSX-Nv0Px5rIIdmn1nUb0oKeVdoDLNWN3OMtmUk5GfxSpG5AYUXgYoUj36OQ[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A0LEV7ifgyxVlHsAgy4PxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTB0dmRibmhwBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1lIUzAwMV8x?p=the+conversation&amp;tnr=21&amp;vid=41A8EDA838897C6F1D9441A8EDA838897C6F1D94&amp;l=246&amp;turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.Vars%252bT6qHZZfqtR%252bmGPhBg%26pid%3D15.1&amp;sigi=123oobu79&amp;rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DQoOEEQPiUxE&amp;sigr=11bfvige0&amp;tt=b&amp;tit=Waylon+Jennings+%26+Hank+Williams+Jr+-+The+Conversation&amp;sigt=11leq0oih&amp;back=http%3A%2F%2Fus.yhs4.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dthe%2Bconversation%26type%3Dch.32.xp.dsp.17-03.us.avg._._%26param1%3DrZBLb9wgFIX_SjZmB-JhwCxYzLOKVEVROmm6xYA9U8U2gRkn-fe5Tptmm0UlBB-Xcw9w_CnYSre8Zru92uzxvlYa15ta4pVeb7Gud1o0jK_oqq50QMEyoYwQghlBKUWh2NXPb-jRjb2NIxrATVK9CBrWUV7rQJ2JPDDJfIid6VSLhfNRurppPJNCaOcoV0J2OnDjTNc2beO9id6hBG7FdbG_uBxQyjZlVHpL0WyZJoJwwihDm0vOcTzfuj7e3323x_M5VcJVvIMxvJbosj8SN_fETwOUEugKrB8HJb1UovOnUIlQcanXX4oChNuKq-G97b_9GByXJMEyjsChAEG8gH76-0Dlh_SBKcMKEygBOGUCU4m5gNfBhkEKzMAkoaBmUHyGtjS_u_yLFypluZgu4CDBEEoCfgLqp[/video][video]https://youtu.be/08e9k-c91E8?t=42[/video]


----------



## 902nd

i like this song [video]https://youtu.be/4OGapXRIBU4i[/video]


----------



## jdk32581

I want more


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy24dy-Bnq8&amp;ebc=ANyPxKrjE_yGJRsi6-DMSgV0KLJzWY_wQqi7nNNxgQT6eLWegnHp2xleme7GMtSmUj_Y3t8lyVPQ_77f4XGVOdvkVhDzxJr-Gg#t=58.622315[/video] hopes this works pc is screwing up


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WyUFfDbGYU[/video] nice song here


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0oBUdFoj9w[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck2nTUUPyZg&amp;ebc=ANyPxKo_ZVnpNP47fQgpB1sAHG7BZchzO_R92MsB1KoF85A9RvSJcQqOOW6LOVAlW7c5_kMRJ6htK3S2-yT0OeD2TMLXTMYBgw[/video]


----------



## 902nd

just a few songs to play while checking my thread - hopefully you enjoy.


----------



## 902nd

how to clean and cook bluegills [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3iDdPfUX5g[/video]


----------



## 902nd

just hope it's good woods shroom year - as i say for people that lives on 640 ft. above sea lvl check you ridges first light first warmth - black cherry trees in groves old crear cuts next to none cuts - should bleed something there - your country peeps trim apple trees brush them up and spread around does need more sun per day - mid year spot - and last the woods mushroom small stim 1 to 3 inches sponge but earthy end of the year shrooms as they with gods necture


----------



## 902nd

and hunt first on the morning side on hill


----------



## 902nd

with all this rain and sun looks like a half free year
and blip to you to say am wrong - just hold fast


----------



## sciotoguy

Hold fast?? I can hold hard and tight,, but holding fast sounds counterproductive.

Just started checking the board recently to see whats up,, looks like i have missed a few hoe downs with you. Tis the season for shrooming, so probably check a bit more often. Perhaps we will get our timing right and have a proper good time. 

Over and out,,, holding tight,,,,,,,,,,,, not having high hopes for this years crop of morels. likley to be over and done ,before I can change my grip to holding fast


----------



## sciotoguy

something different A chick playing the blues been a fan of hers for years 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eEK4M61y10


----------



## ant

Try this.https://youtu.be/1iAYhQsQhSY?list=PLdZ6Pu7FoW0geuJEksRehjnCSQzlJxFsK


----------



## ant

Well hell Its time to wake up!!!! Good to see you Scioto.We made another winter.HAHA!We can provem all wrong.HEHE!Lets hoedown boys.


----------



## ant

Old timey https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Dcbb-p0oE


----------



## ant

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ


----------



## 902nd

lol [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk4BMK7OcQo[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A86.J5HrsutWIT4AHXQPxQt.;_ylc=X1MDMjExNDcwMDU1OQRfcgMyBGZyA3NnbQRncHJpZAM5cF9YekZtVVNSZVM4eFFOOVJ6bERBBG5fcnNsdAMwBG5fc3VnZwMxMARvcmlnaW4Dc2VhcmNoLnlhaG9vLmNvbQRwb3MDMgRwcXN0cgNhYXJvbiBsZXdpcwRwcXN0cmwDMTEEcXN0cmwDMjMEcXVlcnkDYWFyb24gbGV3aXMgY291bnRyeSBib3kEdF9zdG1wAzE0NTgyODc4NTQ-?p=aaron+lewis+country+boy&amp;fr2=sa-gp-search&amp;hspart=SGMedia&amp;hsimp=yhs-sgm_fb&amp;type=20150822_170_ch.sshome_bgenrc[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXcRI0BdioE[/video]


----------



## 902nd

they rock


----------



## 902nd

i never find them newspaper shrooms hunting


----------



## 902nd

a classic for close camping buddies [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myhnAZFR1po[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw[/video]


----------



## 902nd

after bush-hogging the field ill go check a spot close


----------



## 902nd

but i wont pick


----------



## im hungry

You got that grass cut yet slacker?


----------



## 902nd

i`ll good but-justkeyboardlockedup


----------



## 902nd

@ im hungry if you visit friend that lives close, lol - needs sign - Beware of bitchin lol .


----------



## 902nd

@scioto guy what up lol , age getting you - play some tunes
[video][/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=BNHGY0PB1UU#t=295[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=BNHGY0PB1UU[/video]


----------



## 902nd

damn it was bluegrass


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/BNHGY0PB1UU[/video]


----------



## 902nd

your move @sciotoguy


----------



## 902nd

your move @sciotoguy
[video]https://youtu.be/BNHGY0PB1UU[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=SGMedia&amp;hsimp=yhs-sgm_fb&amp;fr=sgm&amp;type=20150822_170_ch.sshome_bgenrc&amp;p=neil+young+youtube[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=SGMedia&amp;hsimp=yhs-sgm_fb&amp;fr=sgm&amp;type=20150822_170_ch.sshome_bgenrc&amp;p=neil+young+youtube[/video] wow


----------



## 902nd

@im hungry - zack need to stop in and pick me a song -[video]https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=SGMedia&amp;hsimp=yhs-sgm_fb&amp;fr=sgm&amp;type=20150822_170_ch.sshome_bgenrc&amp;p=neil+young+youtube[/video]


----------



## im hungry

Beware of patzilla


----------



## 902nd

@im hungry
ha ha ha funny


----------



## sciotoguy

902 got5 some tunes fur you,, one o these nights,,, but having to travel alot, due to Stuff,,, That comes with age,, parents and all,, Looking forward when it happens. over and outs


----------



## 902nd




----------



## 902nd

hi all[video][/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/0sB3Fjw3Uvc[/video]


----------



## 902nd

black sabbath [video]https://youtu.be/6yZA4TC_pt4[/video]


----------



## 902nd

@ ant for your dad - [video]https://youtu.be/P0-ZKaWVYSk[/video]


----------



## 902nd

https://youtu.be/KkX-7wEA3dc


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/Bx5gdTtBq90[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/opBe5z0qwRE[/video][video]https://youtu.be/BWTqj5lvkFs[/video]


----------



## 902nd

jam on them


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy - a song for ya'll[video]https://youtu.be/05beIXeAi2s[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/BvJXOElDIQc[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/rltEI9PA5yo[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/qSY0FhLsPOE[/video]


----------



## 902nd

@scoitoguy last vidoe laterz[video]https://youtu.be/qSY0FhLsPOE[/video]


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy hope this helps you some -[video]https://youtu.be/rT2PTetKMU8[/video]


----------



## 902nd

1 more [video]https://youtu.be/A8rUZfQJjPY[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

O may That did help ,, Roy always did good,, I thanks you for that. sorry I have little give back,,, at least at this time. thanks


----------



## sciotoguy

Dang ,,, you put some good stuff out here,,, just catching up tho


----------



## sciotoguy

And yes the shrooms are up,, and popping in central ohio,,, but I think its going to be a flash in the pan,,, over and out.


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/Zdo2m0-o7Oo[/video]


----------



## 902nd

i like some of the rocket moters


----------



## 902nd

lili home made stuff -smokeys - rockets lol


----------



## 902nd

@ant - i still have my rocket launcher - lets biuld a payload one- mighty mouse with a 25 cent helmet - steelers


----------



## 902nd

say something - or ill let 902nd thread of 902nd die - try to play good tunes for you'all


----------



## 902nd

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xt4c67_the-fearless-vampire-killers-1967-%CE%BC%CE%AD%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%82-1_shortfilms haha funny movie 2nd film for sharon tate


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=nPDixDqAUh0[/video]
or


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy - sorry just seen your post -yeah some good tunes by roy clark - yuppers


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/Hh_XhovQB9M[/video]


----------



## 902nd

it's so weird - i used to live where massacer 8 was shot - close to down jet
crash -and a coisin that lives close that lives next to them that they say
i lived across the valley 6 yrs ago now 22


----------



## sciotoguy

drug lords,, cartels moving into your hillls,,, what happened?

thanks for the good tunes. Not going to spend much time shrooming this year,, think I will load the freezer with crappie this year.


----------



## sciotoguy

And whats up with all this lyme disease from tick bites on the News??? 

Ticks are not so bad this year. So far


----------



## sciotoguy

oops i take that back,,, just found one,,, bit in deep,,, there still here, but not in numbers.


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy - your welcome for the tunes - one of this times we need to meet up and go fishin lol - im like 9 miles from rocky fork with paint creek close too - ohio brush creek is my area on the highland adams county line. maybe we all can meet -ant-im hungery-scott or shroomdog daytonish and a buddy brain thats a shroomer he dont do board
ha ha all nice to hear from ya


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/8zHRPg40nmI[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/CZqBRVhav5I[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/SPm8UZodIEU[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy

Just recently developed a taste for rye a Manhattan is mighty fine with the proper Rye, 

great song thanks


----------



## sciotoguy

just throwing this out on the 902nd thread,, now is the time to find yourself a spot of Morels,,, you can trip over them right now in central,,, There not hiding ,they be right there , bend down and look., left and right,, not hard to spot, at this time. perhaps to far gone to eat,, go back next year find em young.


----------



## ant

Been doing alright on Crappie at CC.Cuaght some nice slabers the other day.


----------



## 902nd

@ant - 1 good reson to save beer cans haha [video]https://youtu.be/F9UwQ6MR00o[/video]


----------



## kridspy

looks nice


----------



## 902nd

hope to show a friend how to find arrowheads not looking for them-i dont look for them , bad charma


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/Urtiyp-G6jY[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/0_-T0JJRSnc[/video]


----------



## 902nd

it always brings a tear [video]https://youtu.be/hgI8bta-7aw[/video]


----------



## 902nd

@scott c - lmfao tell ant thank - got purple faced at 4:20 am this morning - he'll understand


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy - page 34 April 2, 2016 at 3:58 am- where is it


----------



## 902nd

ant and i's buddy bryan got sat. 6 old - 6 new hens sat. ant was going with bryan sunday morning shroomin- lol - him and tony called me at 2:40 am ? how dit go ?


----------



## sciotoguy

one day soon we will hit it good.. lots of stuff to go thru this thread tunes I long forgot. be back to revisit during the cold months, ober and outs.


----------



## sciotoguy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQswfILThsY kinda week .. but hell ya


----------



## sciotoguy

902 recall https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOIb1XtZpfU


----------



## sciotoguy

one last one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxTCHg0r9uY watch it all


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy wow i dont remember the ann-margret show. i say it was made around mid 70's


----------



## sciotoguy

short lived for sure,,, but this was the best part of it from my recall


----------



## sciotoguy

it was better on live tv early 70s


----------



## 902nd

@ sciotoguy - had to listen to more bob - lol


----------



## 902nd

this cool if your flying [video]https://youtu.be/tVG5lrM5e8Q[/video]


----------



## 902nd

idk


----------



## sciotoguy

Oh my, thats a good one,


----------



## sciotoguy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0OFF3q4Pxk


----------



## sciotoguy

Come on,,9er02 my wifes out of town,, and i found were she hid my likker.


----------



## sciotoguy

shes going to put me 30 days down, when she gets back
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S74n2YF7WOI


----------



## sciotoguy

O no ,,I bring out George,,,.iam in trou ble

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy lol sry


----------



## 902nd

left before your party - wish i was part of it chief - but if got to snick it then moma says - give me a date when we can get drunk and jam - ha ha ha -


----------



## 902nd

wow i said that


----------



## 902nd

@sciotoguy you should pic day to party toons =- i think i can fit into my calender ha ha ha


----------



## 902nd

lol if you can find oysters your blind
[video][/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/Eh44QPT1mPE[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/k0t0EW6z8a0[/video]


----------



## 902nd

we know peeps that died - we all do inside - two brothers dead 1 drink other heroin-mom still alive at 85


----------



## 902nd

now my sister that 12 years old or my last brother thats 5 years older then me at 50 yrs


----------



## 902nd

12years older at 62


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/2sDGTZRdQdw[/video]


----------



## 902nd

here a few of neil's songs [video]https://youtu.be/8i16i9nV9b4[/video]


----------



## 902nd

@ scott clark - sorry if i did anything - was hoping to put an arrowhead troft with your arrowhead buddy - and you chief - you dont call or knell hmmmm


----------



## jack

902'nd, his Mom passed away a couple of days ago.


----------



## ant

Bout time for a hoedown Need a roll call.Whos still up?Scioto hope youre still with us.


----------



## jmorel

Howdy all! Hope this season is a normal early season, by todays global warming standards...we are past due here in SW Ohio. Last year morels came up early, then the cold and dry climate set in for the month of April. I do not like crawling through under brush....rather stay on my feet and cast an eye out twenty feet ahead and see large yellows. Hope everyone has a mother load of a year!


----------



## 902nd

ant you old shit you got me on neil young - buy bob said it chief
[video][/video]


----------



## 902nd

https://youtu.be/rnKbImRPhTE


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/rnKbImRPhTE[/video]


----------



## tommyjosh

[video]https://youtu.be/cMXeHjJULHc[/video] subscribe @ Midwest Mushrooms


----------



## ant

https://youtu.be/UprcpdwuwCg


----------



## ant

https://youtu.be/boanuwUMNNQ


----------



## ant

https://youtu.be/hK_qrg4Jz20


----------



## ant

https://youtu.be/rWHniL8MyMM


----------



## 902nd

@ scioto guy you on this side of the dirt - @ant nice ty


----------



## 902nd

hmmm she was hot back then [video]https://youtu.be/C9lz_yzrGZw?t=57[/video]


----------



## 902nd

like to make her brown eye blue=that long ass hair grr


----------



## 902nd

@ all black are up been sick be hope i can get out


----------



## 902nd

@ant's dad heres a few[video]https://youtu.be/LNYT1J8Fop4?t=342[/video]


----------



## 902nd

grr[video]https://youtu.be/LNYT1J8Fop4?t=342[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/KaufhZv84Gk?t=117[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/F6i3Pdm0jP4?t=402[/video]


----------



## 902nd

veterans be happy for what i post on my- mushrooms
music mishapes but it my thread


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/8Op9UgxMMfY?t=289[/video]


----------



## 902nd

[video]https://youtu.be/8Op9UgxMMfY?t=289[/video][video]https://youtu.be/nRTqjfr5yqY?t=82[/video]


----------



## 902nd

sorry double


----------



## bltii

Anyone actually looking for shrooms? Any findings?


----------



## ant

Some in Greene Co.
Get over this cold and Ill be out hard.Been sicker than hell.


----------



## Old Elm

"OldElm" Here, thought ya might get a kick outta hearing YoungElm playing the "Morel Blues"


----------



## 902ndsmadalites

nice been awhile off after change


----------



## ant

Damn bout time to come out of hibernation.


----------

